# Need a new work van



## heavy_d (Dec 4, 2012)

CityDecks said:


> I might be too late. But look at high top Nissan nv. Best value out there. I picked up 2500 v6 2016 last Dec. For 32/change after Nissan Corp/ business financing rebates tax credits and 2500credit for wrap I paid just under 25k. Sold one of sprinters for 16000 left with 9k on the note.
> 
> Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


I have the transit. I'm Aztec_Carpentry on Instagram.

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

heavy_d said:


> I have the transit. I'm Aztec_Carpentry on Instagram.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


That's funny. 

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Just bought a transit connect. It was a leased rig in pretty great shape. One owner with a maintenance required lease. (Oil changes and factory recommends maint).

It's just as tall as my 3/4 ton van. Just took a road trip up to Washington with my grumpy old dad. Even he was impressed with it. 30 mpg. With a cargo load up to the roof inside.


----------



## CityDecks (Jan 10, 2018)

Unger.const said:


> Just bought a transit connect. It was a leased rig in pretty great shape. One owner with a maintenance required lease. (Oil changes and factory recommends maint).
> 
> It's just as tall as my 3/4 ton van. Just took a road trip up to Washington with my grumpy old dad. Even he was impressed with it. 30 mpg. With a cargo load up to the roof inside.


Every time I want to buy one if those having the hightop reminds me of how chit I can pack in it. One if these days....

Sent from my E6810 using Tapatalk


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

That's one of the reasons I went with this unit. The other white van I just end of forgetting about things back in the shelves. And there are things just out of reach (pita to crawl to).

The new van has three sliders so I can open any side and grab something. And no shelving units on this one. Just a sweet and easy box. Easy to much out at the end of a project. Low floor high ceiling and 3 sides of doors.


----------



## TheConstruct (Dec 8, 2017)

Boss has me driving a new sprinter, standard height and wheel base. Very lucky to be in such a nice van, it's much nicer to work out of and more spacious than the 2006 express I drove at a previous company although maybe slightly less comfortable to drive. 

The fuel mileage is better than any vehicle I've driven and its fairly weighed down with tools and supplies at all times.

I'll need to rebuild shelving or add more as I've already maxed out on storage space but that being said there is a lot of cubic footage in the back and I haven't utilized it as well as I could. Not sure what the difference in height is to the express but it feels way nicer to move around in the back. 

Definetly would recommend a sprinter, Strickly from a working standpoint as I can't comment on price.


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Unger.const said:


> That's one of the reasons I went with this unit. The other white van I just end of forgetting about things back in the shelves. And there are things just out of reach (pita to crawl to).
> 
> The new van has three sliders so I can open any side and grab something. And no shelving units on this one. Just a sweet and easy box. Easy to much out at the end of a project. Low floor high ceiling and 3 sides of doors.


I've considered one. Maybe for the employee. I think I could almost fit all the tools I keep in my full size van in one of those, and instead of having a hallway down the middle I just fill it completely and access everything from the outside. But in the full size transit I can still fit my tools PLUS two pallets of material, or 70 sheets of drywall, etc.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Golden view said:


> I've considered one. Maybe for the employee. I think I could almost fit all the tools I keep in my full size van in one of those, and instead of having a hallway down the middle I just fill it completely and access everything from the outside. But in the full size transit I can still fit my tools PLUS two pallets of material, or 70 sheets of drywall, etc.


out of curiosity why would you ever handle 70 sheets of drywall twice??? is delivery not a viable option??


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

parkers5150 said:


> out of curiosity why would you ever handle 70 sheets of drywall twice??? is delivery not a viable option??


I never have, but I could :laughing:

Generally my sub takes care of it all. Either way, it's generally stocked via crane.


----------



## Anderson (Sep 7, 2009)

I just picked up a mercedes Metris I have some shelving done, traded in ford transit connect and chevy express.
First impressions are I love this new van, 7 speed tranny drives like a car and can fit 4x8 sheets in it


----------



## Golden view (Feb 16, 2012)

Anderson said:


> I just picked up a mercedes Metris I have some shelving done, traded in ford transit connect and chevy express.
> First impressions are I love this new van, 7 speed tranny drives like a car and can fit 4x8 sheets in it


Metris seemed like a good van. Especially if set up to access most stuff from the outside.


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

I picked up a van:clap:


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Golden view said:


> I've considered one. Maybe for the employee. I think I could almost fit all the tools I keep in my full size van in one of those, and instead of having a hallway down the middle I just fill it completely and access everything from the outside. But in the full size transit I can still fit my tools PLUS two pallets of material, or 70 sheets of drywall, etc.


I did look at a guys transit set up the other day and he had a shelving unit down the center. The bottom was for long conduit. Actually was pretty clever set up.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> I picked up a van:clap:


is it all wheel drive?


----------



## Dirtywhiteboy (Oct 15, 2010)

parkers5150 said:


> is it all wheel drive?


No, We don't have any snow here.


----------



## parkers5150 (Dec 5, 2008)

Dirtywhiteboy said:


> No, We don't have any snow here.


yaa but your dirt is slicker than snot when its wet


----------



## Unger.const (Jun 3, 2012)

Really well done. Love some of the ideas


----------



## mrcat (Jun 27, 2015)

I like the vertical label thing for hidden items, I'm gonna do that on our new trailer.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## Juan80 (Oct 16, 2012)

Nice van set up


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------

